# Unable to install linux-f10-flashplugin10



## ericbsd (Feb 4, 2010)

why that  this is the first time i see somting like that.


```
eric# cd /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10 && make install clean
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.linux-apps.mk", line 79: Malformed conditional (${LINUX_DIST_SUFFIX}=="")
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.linux-apps.mk", line 145: Malformed conditional (${LINUX_DIST_SUFFIX} == "-f10")
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.linux-apps.mk", line 171: Malformed conditional (${LINUX_DIST_SUFFIX} == "")
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.linux-apps.mk", line 173: Malformed conditional (${LINUX_DIST_SUFFIX} == "-f8")
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.linux-apps.mk", line 421: Malformed conditional (${LINUX_DIST_SUFFIX} == "")
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.linux-apps.mk", line 459: Malformed conditional (${LINUX_DIST_SUFFIX} == "-f8")
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.linux-apps.mk", line 461: if-less else
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.linux-apps.mk", line 463: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.linux-apps.mk", line 477: Malformed conditional (${LINUX_DIST_SUFFIX} == "-f8")
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.linux-apps.mk", line 479: if-less else
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.linux-apps.mk", line 481: if-less endif
Error expanding embedded variable.
eric#
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm guessing you have the wrong entries in /etc/make.conf.


----------



## ericbsd (Feb 4, 2010)

may be

```
# added by use.perl 2010-01-14 22:35:37
PERL_VERSION=5.8.9
WITH_CUPS="YES"
CUPS_OVERWRITE_BASE="YES"
WITHOUT_LPR="YES"
OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT="f10"
OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS="f10"
```


----------



## ericbsd (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the tips I change

```
OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT="f10"
OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS="f10"
```
for

```
OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=f10
OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS=f10
```


----------

